

Too Many Chiefs not enough Indians (pun?) - samwise

Recently i started working on a little side project developing Facebook apps. I started looking for talent to join my small team. I was overwhelmed by  the type of responses i have been getting. If seems  that everyone is interested in starting their own company rather than working with a team to accomplish something.<p>What many of us must remember is it's better to own 1% of something than 100% of nothing.<p>This by the way happens to be my 5th simultaneous company. So i'm pretty sure i'm part of the problem. 
======
chaostheory
is it a facebook only app? is the idea so simple and obvious that you're
scared to even say what it is? are you just the idea man or are you also going
to be doing some development work on this project (css + javascript count)?

~~~
samwise
I currently have two other developers on my tean.They are assigned different
individual apps to work on. I polish the apps once they are made and take care
of the business aspects. I also handle all of the software and data base
design. We are working on some pretty interested facebook apps. I'm very
excited about the work that we are doing. Face book right now is like the
California gold rush. A lot of money and hype around it. i'm still looking for
2 more developers for flash,php/mysql.

~~~
chaostheory
I'm in the same boat, i need one or two more devs... i think in terms of
complexity to implement your app(s) and mine are more or less on par...

